# 05 Thursday nite can't catch a fish club



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Ok we are getting things together for this years thusday nite fishing league.
A Meet-n-Greet is being set up for thursday 4/7 at Cleary's Pub in downtown Howell at 6:30pm.
Any interested parties post here if you will be there, so I can have a head count.
We fish a different lake each thurday nite, its an after work thing. Probably start the first thursday nite in May ? Usually fish lakes in and around Livingston county & surrounding area.

Wally


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Drwink, I'll try to make it ...all depends on what time I get outta work. I won't be able to fish alot of weeks, but will come out when I can.


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

Ill be there, I cant take much more winter I need some soft water.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Hopefully, I'll make it at least Wally...Wench may be involved with union junk.they want to send her to d.c.,indiana,and las vegas in next couple months,until she's sure of dates and times you may just ,have me to 'ply' with liquor!


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm in !!!


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

I can't make the meet and greet, have to watch the boys that night. However, we will try to make as many of the outings as we can.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

kumma said:


> Ill be there, I cant take much more winter I need some soft water.


  
I am in too guys, will see you thursday night!!


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

we still on gentleman? sorry Sean,you just got included in the 'gentleman' thing..you ol CHUCK n DUCKER you!...lol :evilsmile


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I'm going to try to do a little puddle hopping with you guys after the inland bass and pike seasons open.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

shametamer said:


> sorry Sean,you just got included in the 'gentleman' thing..you ol CHUCK n DUCKER you!...lol :evilsmile


Gentleman??? Shhhhhhhh........you will ruin my reputation :rant: 
besides a chucker and ducker may be advantageous..........
When the fish wont cooperate I can chuck my hardware and knock them out :evilsmile :lol: 

I will see you guys at 6:30..... Shametamer dont drink'em dry untill I get there :corkysm55

PS. still waiting on my boat


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

still on, I'll see you guys there.
If anybody dosen't know where Cleary's is, its right down town Howell on Grand River. Just east of the Main intersection of Michigan Ave & Grand River.
Parking in front & rear.

Wally


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

geez paul, u got baits SMALL enough for inland waters?


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

hey sean..u shoulda said sumpin.i been on tackle and equip runs the last 2 days.....coulda picked ya up any kind of boat u wanted....mebbe u better gimme that unlimited american express card of yours thursday..so next time u just phone what you want and i'll deliver it to ya! :yikes:


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

ESOX said:


> I'm going to try to do a little puddle hopping with you guys after the inland bass and pike seasons open.


i am boatlees at this time so let me know if you need a partner paul. 

i wont be able to make the meeting but i plan to see you guys on the water at some time. i will keep an eye on the weekly posts for open seats on someones boat.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

shametamer said:


> geez paul, u got baits SMALL enough for inland waters?


Plenty.LOL Any fishing beats no fishing while waiting for that all too short first Sat in June-Dec15th season. I have even been known to catch a fish or two out of inland waters. Even a blind squirrel.........

Bill, I'd be happy to have you on board. Now to find an outing that isn't 100 miles away on a week night.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

darn! the cliches again! I know every pig finds an acorn once in awhile!...lol..Yeah u need to show up some thursday early paul, with early season trips to rainy and cisco chain, i need to pick your BRAIN? on latest inland ski tactics....100 miles? gee kent, wolverine what can they b from ur shop? 20 minutes? while i got ur attention, was that monster ski taken from diamond lake(cassopolis way) the largest taken inland in mich last year?


----------



## Connor4501 (Dec 15, 2003)

Won't be able to make it Thurs. and until I go back on days, I won't be able to do Thurs. Evenings...I'm thinking a month to a month in a half...


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Kent is but a hop skip and jump from work. I am not sure of the fish from Diamond, but the guys from MMA would probably know.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

shametamer said:


> mebbe u better gimme that unlimited american express card of yours thursday..so next time u just phone what you want and i'll deliver it to ya! :yikes:


Hey thanks but the wife already has that base covered  I just cant get her to understand that an unlimited card does not mean unlimited funds :yikes: 

on second thought considering what she buys and what you are proposing to buy maybe I sould give that card to you after all :lol:


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

lol! I knew you would see the 'light' Sean!......Hey besides the great breakfast buffet, hows the dinner menu at Clearys?


----------

